# Problema amplificador usando TOSHIBA TA8210AHQ



## juancitoito (May 21, 2012)

Hola, cómo andan?

Compre un amplificador (armado con un TA8210AH) y un filtro pasa bajos con la idea de conectarlos a un Pioneer 2350 y a un parlante AIWA SX-NS332. Hoy me decidí a tirar el cableado, cables de positivo y los RCA. 

El tema es el siguiente: Una vez que tenia todo conectado, lo pruebo y el woofer del parlante vibra mucho, distorsiona y no produce un sonido limpio. Qué podrá ser?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 21, 2012)

Posiblemente lo estés sobreexitando.

¿ A bajo volumen lo hace ?


----------



## juancitoito (May 21, 2012)

La vibracion, la distorsion y el sonido sucio lo hace siempre, no importa el nivel de sonido. Obviamente a menos volumen es menor el problema

Lo conecte de la siguiente manera: La señal del estereo la conecte a la entrada del filtro pasa bajos, la salida de este a un potenciometro y de ahi a la entrada de la potencia.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 21, 2012)

Pero usaste los conectores de señal , o de la salida de parlantes del estereo ?


----------



## juancitoito (May 21, 2012)

Usé lo RCA del estereo. La salida RCA roja la conecte a la entrada filtrada y la otra salida la deje libre


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 21, 2012)

Probá sin el pasabajos .

Mejor si subis los planos del filtro


----------



## juancitoito (May 21, 2012)

Probé sin el filtro y hace lo mismo... realmente no se que podrá ser


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 21, 2012)

Probalo sin el filtro pero ponele el potenciómetro de volumen.

Subi un dibujo detallado de toda la conección.

Los cables del parlante no pueden tocar masa.


----------



## juancitoito (May 21, 2012)

No se si este dibujo servirá...

http://img546.imageshack.us/img546/2581/conexionpotencia.jpg


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 21, 2012)

No se ve , dale a "mas opciones" y subila aqui


----------



## juancitoito (May 21, 2012)

Ahi lo subí por la página..


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 21, 2012)

Dibujame con mejor detalle la parte del potenciómetro


----------



## juancitoito (May 21, 2012)

Ahi lo dibujé con un poco más de detalle


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 21, 2012)

Intercambiá el extremo izquierdo con el medio del potenciómetro.

La salida va a un extremo y su masa al otro extremo

La señal se toma del medio y de masa


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 21, 2012)

me parece que con el potenciometro estas asiendo macana estos equipo van directos y el filtro-bass no se usa con ese equipo asi por lo menos yo no lo conecte nunca!!!


----------



## oswaldo10 (Oct 10, 2012)

hola saludos estoy por construir un amplificador con este integrado TA8210. mi pregunta es, es necesario que lleve preamplificador o asi solo me da buen sonido. gracias


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 10, 2012)

NO para nada, NO necesitas pre-amplificador para este integrado. Va directo a la salida de cualquier equipo de reproduccion


----------



## israelel (Nov 8, 2012)

SALUDOS AMIGOS, vengo aqui dando lata con unos problemas del amplificador que he construido de aqui:http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proyect_amp_40w.php
http://construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/ta8210_flat.pdf

y ademas amgios le dejo un video que grabe para ser mas descriptivo,perdonen el audio y la vos(estoy enfermo)





adunto que ya busque problemas cons este circuito y no encuentro nada.

saludos


----------



## jlaudio (Nov 9, 2012)

no se pero no habia visto un amp con una resistencia alta en la entrada, y si pones sonido en la entrada directamente al condensador C1 de 1mF para ver que pasa, tambien puede ser el mismo integrado que este malo muchas veces estos integrados como te paso con el primero puede que tenga algun desperfecto. o puede ser el ripple

tambien te puedes guiar por el datasheet del integrado http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/31449/TOSHIBA/TA8210.html


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 9, 2012)

¿ Le pusiste un potenciómetro de volumen de *20 K LOG STEREO* a la entrada ?


----------



## israelel (Nov 10, 2012)

si,se lo puse,hoy me di cuanta que cambiando los capacitores 102 por electroliticos de 1microfaradio la salida 1 se olle super bien paro la 2 no y viceversa,no se si eso lleve a algo.salidos


----------



## jlaudio (Nov 11, 2012)

quita R2 en la entrada inversora del amplificador y deja solo el filtro de 47mF para que baje un poco la distorcion o viceversa quita el filtro y deja la resistencia, prueba y nos comentas
la verdad este es un integrado algo jodon para funcionar perfectamente


----------



## israelel (Nov 14, 2012)

ok,brother deja lo hago y te cuanto, alguien mas?


----------



## israelel (Nov 14, 2012)

no amigo, no fuciono. o no sabes de otro amplificador de fuente simple?


----------



## FHERBAGGIO (Nov 14, 2012)

en realidad, si sale de repente estas haciendo alguna mala conexion , bueno si estamos hablando el mismo circuito de la pagina de la videorockola con ese integrado(TA 8210)


----------



## israelel (Nov 14, 2012)

si amigo es el mismo, lo unico que veo diferente es el ta que el del el termina en ah y el mio ahq


----------



## MESEGESJOL22 (Dic 1, 2012)

Hola, te recomiendo que cambien el integrado por el KIA6210AH es igual pero de otro fabricante, yo compre el TA en varias oportunidades y viene fallado!!!!
Ahora estoy tratando de solucionar un problema que tengo, arme nuevamente este circuito con el KIA6210AH y es la primera ves que tengo una falla con este, lo que me pasa es que cuando aumento el volumen se corta y en volumen bajo suena muy bien!
Cuando se me corta con el volumen alto le toco la pata 1 y enciende de nuevo pero se corta al rato.
Si alguien tiene alguna idea de que puede ser agradecería la ayuda.


----------



## alex123 (Feb 6, 2013)

hola amigos del foro les tengo una pregunta o mas bien pido sus sugerencias y sus experiencias yo soy novato pero tambien se algunas cosas se que el ta8210 necesita 10 amperes maximo por que eso consume segun el data pero en la practica cuanto consume? por que quiero armar este amplificador que trasformador usar?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 6, 2013)

22 Watts a 14,4 V . . .  22 / 14,4 = 1,52 A , los amplificadores AB consumen un 60 % mas de corriente . o sea 1,52 por 1,6 = 2,44 A por cada integrado


----------



## alex123 (Feb 6, 2013)

pero solamente 2,44 por cada integrado yo tenia una fuente de 18v por 1.8 amperios y un estereo que lleva un ta8210 no podia dar mucho volumen ni llegaba a la mitad por que faltaba corriente. tu has probado alguna ves este integrado con que fuente


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 6, 2013)

Y como sabés que "le faltaba corriente"?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 6, 2013)

Corrijo , eso es por canal no por integrado 

Así que considerá el doble , unos 5 Amperes. No se como no se te incendió con 18 V ya que el maximo es 14,4V , salvo que como esa fuente era de 1,8 A la tensión caia a los bestia


----------



## alex123 (Feb 6, 2013)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Y como sabés que "le faltaba corriente"?



se que le faltaba corriente pues sonaba distorcionadisimo a un cierto volumen y si le daba mas volumen se apagaba





			
				DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Corrijo , eso es por canal no por integrado
> 
> Así que considerá el doble , unos 5 Amperes. No se como no se te incendió con 18 V ya que el maximo es 14,4V , salvo que como esa fuente era de 1,8 A la tensión caia a los bestia



yo ya sospechaba  que te estabas equivocando es por canal entonces 5 amperes seria suficientes a esta bien y de 4 amperios no me seriviria?y no se encendio por que solo tenia 1.8a y no calentaba mucho nisiquiera el disipador claro por la falta de amperaje



PD:la idea de bajar el transformador a 4 amperios es por que pienso que 5 amperes seria de muy gran tamaño el transformador y yo quiero montarlo en una caja pequeña


----------



## pacio (Feb 6, 2013)

Hola alex123 como estás?

1 Ampere no creo que haga una diferencia muy grande en cuanto al volumen y tamaño del transformador
Pero si eso es un gran problema por qué no usas una fuente switching de pc ? no hay que modificar nada si te sirven 12V y sino es una modificacion muy pequeña para los 14.4V y la fuente de pc la conseguis hasta gratis en cualquier tienda de reparacion de PC, de potencia están más que sobradas cualquier fuente sirve.

Es sólo una idea, espero te sirva
Abrazo
Pazio!


----------



## alex123 (Feb 7, 2013)

mmm la idea que me diste  esta mas o menos la fuente de pc son grandes y yo quiero montarlo en un gabinete pequeño imaginate el amplificador en un gabinete y mas la fuente en otro yo quiero que entren en un sola caja


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 7, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> 22 Watts a 14,4 V . . .  22 / 14,4 = 1,52 A , los amplificadores AB consumen un 60 % mas de corriente . o sea 1,52 por 1,6 = 2,44 A por cada integrado




2M no seria "consumen un 40% mas de corriente" por ello de que la eficiencia promedio de un amplificador AB es del 60%...o me equivoco???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 7, 2013)

Consume 100 Watts eléctricos , entrega 60 Watts de audio , el 60 % de rendimiento.

Visto del otro lado 100 / 60 = 1,66

O sea que un amplificador que entrega 60 Watts consume un 66 % más


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 7, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Consume 100 Watts eléctricos , entrega 60 Watts de audio



No estaria aca mas claro consume 100W y entrega 60W, osea consume 40W de mas????

  

La eficiencia seria Wout/Win    60/100 =  60%


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 7, 2013)

Lo de los porcentajes se complica dependiendo desde dónde lo veas.

Suponete que vos compraste algo y lo vendiste al doble.

Alguien podría decirte que ganaste un 100 % (visto desde el dinero invertido)

Y otro podría decirte que ganaste un 50 % (visto desde el dinero en la caja)

 y ambos tienen razón


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 7, 2013)

mmmmm no me termina gustando,


----------



## rodrinahuel (May 26, 2013)

Buenas, arme un amplificador con un TA8210 que lo estoy alimentando con una fuente de pc que tenia sin uso, el tema es que cuando lo conecto por ejemplo a un celular el sonido es optimo pero cuando lo conecto a la pc tiene mucha interferencia, espero que me puedan ayudar a resolver el problema! gracias!


----------



## zopilote (May 26, 2013)

La razon es que en cuanto a fuentes atx,  estas nunca se debe conectar su tierra a otra igual, por que cada fuente tiene su propia frecuencia de funcionamiento, que ya filtrada todo aun tiene rastros de ella. Si a eso le sumas otra fuente de ruido similar, sucede oscilaciones indeseadas.


----------



## rodrinahuel (May 26, 2013)

hay alguna forma de solucionarlo sin tener que usar otro tipo de fuente para la alimentacion?


----------



## zopilote (May 26, 2013)

Se tiene que usar un adaptador de audio (algunos llevan tranformador de audio otros son con opam ), o los que se usa para car audio, conocidos como supresor de ruido para audio.


----------



## ThatCrazyBit (May 15, 2016)

Esta es la segunda vez que armo un amplificador a base del integrado TA8210. El primero se terminó reventando, y decidí constuir un segundo a base del KIA6210AH. 

La cuestión es que en ambos casos, el amplificador nunca funcionó correctamente y sólo se calentaba mucho, sin hacer absolutamente nada más. Basé mi diseño en el Datasheet del propio integrado y algunos sitios web con diseños alternativos. 

En ambos casos usé una fuente de alimentación de 15V a 5A, pude notar igualmente que en ambos casos, el cable positivo de la fuente se calienta y el voltaje cae a 8V. Sin embargo, no hay choques entre pistas y he revisado a fondo que en verdad no existan soldaduras frías ni nada similar, el problema físicamente no lo encuentro por ninguna parte 

Lo único que me queda es pensar que sea un error en el diseño del esquema que use. (Los adjunto). 

Use ese que muestra una resistencia de 3.9K entre el PIN 5 y 4 del integrado, pero en los otros dos esquemas esa resistencia no está. ¿Sera ese el problema?...


----------



## Fogonazo (May 15, 2016)

No sirve de nada ver el diseño publicado en el datasheet, ya que seguramente es correcto, hace falta ver que es lo que armaste y como lo armaste.


----------



## zopilote (May 15, 2016)

Tu placa te salio en espejo, por eso no funciona, ten cuidado con la alimentación. Antes de soldar el integrado tienes que tener la certeza que tu soldador no tenga  fugas de tension de red.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (May 15, 2016)

pues veo que lo compraste en AG aveces AG hace *marranadas *y vende cosas que no sirve espero no morderme la lengua pues acabo de comprar unos trasnsistores en AG.

otra cosa ¿la PCB si coincide con el integrado? por un pin volteado puede causar una desgracia


----------



## ThatCrazyBit (May 15, 2016)

Si. Hice la impresión con el propio PCB que venía en uno de los esquemas (Precisamente ese mismo que tiene la resistencia entre el PIN 5 y 4) con metodo de planchado en modo espejo para que se imprima correctamente en la placa.

Y es que como está esa segunda vez que lo armo... Que tenga exactamente la misma falla me parece anormal.

Eso que mencionan de AG... Al menos creo que hasta ahora he tenido suerte y no me han vendido nada falsificado. El primer amplificador lo armé con un TA8210 original de Toshiba que compre en otra tienda y tenía exactamente la misma falla.


----------



## Gw FE (May 15, 2016)

Buen dia ThatCrazyBit.

No habras omitido la resistencia de 10 k que va entre el pin 4 a V+ ?
O que se te halla pasado y en los esquemas que no trae ambas resistencia (3.9k y 10 k) le metiste los 15v directos en lugar de 3v ?


----------



## ThatCrazyBit (May 15, 2016)

No. El esquema lo hice tal cual viene, pero es que considere que esa resistencia podía ser el problema porque es un puente entre el negativo y positivo del integrado, con una resistencia solamente.


----------



## Bleny (May 15, 2016)

Te estas pasando del voltaje max de 14,4V y tu le metes 15V y si es una copia no llevan muy bien eso de el voltaje máximo


Nada me confundí es de 18V max ,la fuente alimentación sera DC


----------



## ThatCrazyBit (May 15, 2016)

Según el datasheet. 14.4V es uno de los valores de prueba. Y si, 18V es el máximo. 

El KIA6210AH es la réplica por parte de KEC electronics del TA8210AH, parecido al NTE pero de ese no conseguí el modelo (NTE7401).



Este es el circuito que estoy usando y es idéntico al anterior que ensamble. Salvo por que las piezas en este son de mayor calidad (también considere que podía ser por eso que el anterior circuito había fallado)



Este es el anterior. Esta todo intacto a excepción del integrado que como dije, reventó 



			
				zopilote dijo:
			
		

> Tu placa te salio en espejo, por eso no funciona, ten cuidado con la alimentación. Antes de soldar el integrado tienes que tener la certeza que tu soldador no tenga  fugas de tension de red.



Mi soldador de hecho es nuevo, recién lo saque del empaque y al menos considero que es confiable... O sacame de dudas. Es un Trupper de 60W tipo lapiz.


----------



## Bleny (May 15, 2016)

Que fuente alimentación usas, por que solo veo que puede ser la fuente de alimentación o el integrado, por que si dices que comprobaste los componentes 

Estas pistas las veo muy pegadasVer el archivo adjunto 143725 ,con ese diagrama monte un kia8210h y me funciono bien


----------



## ThatCrazyBit (May 15, 2016)

Bleny dijo:
			
		

> Que fuente alimentación usas, por que solo veo que puede ser la fuente de alimentación o el integrado, por que si dices que comprobaste los componentes
> 
> Estas pistas las veo muy pegadasVer el archivo adjunto 143725 ,con ese diagrama monte un kia8210h y me funciono bien



Tienes razón, pero ya hice una medición con el multímetro y no me dice que exista continuidad ahí. 

Uso una fuente simple de 5A y 15V, con un fusible de 3A (que curiosamente no se quema al probar el circuito)

¿Has ensamblado un circuito con el mismo PCB? ¿Te funcionó correctamente?


----------



## Bleny (May 15, 2016)

Siguiendo el diagrama si, ya que lo monte en pcb perforado y de una forma mucho mas chapucera que el que tienes montado tu  pero funciona de maravilla y con un condensador de 2200uf en la entrada dc, podrías poner unas fotos de la fuente


----------



## ThatCrazyBit (May 15, 2016)

Esta es la fuente que estoy usando. El fusible se quemó probando otro circuito.

Hice una nueva medición entre el positivo y negativo de la alimentación, y hay continuidad.


----------



## Bleny (May 15, 2016)

No veo bien las conexiones de la fuente , donde tienes continuidad antes del puente rectificado o en el transformador


----------



## ThatCrazyBit (May 15, 2016)

La continuidad está en la alimentación del amplificador. Ahora se mismo se me ocurrió probarlo pero no hace absolutamente nada, ya ni siquiera se calienta.


----------



## Bleny (May 15, 2016)

Estará muerto, a hora hay que saber las causa de la muerte


----------



## ThatCrazyBit (May 15, 2016)

Si, es lo que estaba buscando, la causa... 

Acabo de ir a comprar un reemplazo para el integrado.


----------



## Bleny (May 15, 2016)

Que voltaje tienes a la salida del puente rectificador


----------



## ThatCrazyBit (May 15, 2016)

20V si no cargo nada, pero baja a 15 cuando está funcionando con carga.


----------



## Bleny (May 15, 2016)

Yo probaría con otra fuente por que si tienes 20V es demasiado para ese integrado que solo soportaba 18V max, y ya es estar al limite con 18V


----------



## ThatCrazyBit (May 15, 2016)

No tengo otra fuente. Pero use un regulador de 12V y tampoco


----------



## Bleny (May 15, 2016)

Podrías poner una foto del conexiones de la fuente y pcb de la misma ya que no veo claramente como están echas, o hacer un dibujo


----------



## SKYFALL (May 15, 2016)

20Vdc para alimentarlo ya es mucho voltaje dado que 18V es el voltaje máximo, ya con este nivel es critico su funcionamiento.

Ahora esta fuente entrega hasta 5 Amperios máximo es como mucho para este integrado, porque mejor no le sueldas unos cables pequeños al integrado en los pines para que lo pruebes armando el circuito en el protoboard?

y si no funciona, compra un nuevo integrado y pruebas el circuito primero haciendo lo que explique antes en el protoboard, ahí debe funcionar si o si, pero con una fuente mas acorde al integrado, la que tienes esta muy salida de parámetros.


----------



## ThatCrazyBit (May 15, 2016)

Ya conseguí un nuevo integrado, la fuente es un diagrama simple, es solo un puente de diodos con un capacitor electrolítico y uno cerámico. Entrega 20V cuando no tiene carga, es decir, es su maximo. Pero baja a 15V cuando cualquier cosa se le conecta. 

Incluso en las primeras pruebas, ese voltaje podia caer hasta 8V


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 15, 2016)

ThatCrazyBit dijo:
			
		

> Mi soldador de hecho es nuevo, recién lo saque del empaque y al menos considero que es confiable... O sacame de dudas. Es un Trupper de 60W tipo lapiz.


 
Cómo que 60 Watts para soldar impresos es demasiado grande , lo adecuado sería 30 Watts.


----------



## ThatCrazyBit (May 15, 2016)

Si habia notado que a veces las soldaduras se dificultan por la temperatura. El problema es que no pude conseguir uno de menos potencia en ese momento.


----------



## Bleny (May 15, 2016)

Lo del soldador tiene solución con esto https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/control-temperatura-cautin.htm


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 15, 2016)

Con un díodo serie (1N4007) ya estará en los 30 Watts.


----------



## ThatCrazyBit (May 15, 2016)

Sigo buscando las fallas en el circuito sin tener exito en encontrarlas. Ya cambie el integrado.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (May 15, 2016)

pero estamos hablando de la tienda AG.

esa tienda puede venderte como cosas buenas como cosas hechisas , para cosas de calidad compro en soluciones globales en electronica antes llamada lasertec en la calle aldaco.

pero AG luego me da miedito comprar amplificadores de audio o transistores por que aun una probabilidad del 98% de que sean falsificacion.

una vez compre un decodificador BCD y estaba tan pero tan pirata que no fucniono y varios que compraron el mismo integrado no daba señal de vida.

una vez compre memorias EEPROM que no grababan todos los registros.
una jungla de una TV que duro 15 dias y transistores de fuente conmutada que nunca fueron.

en conclucion te dire que :

para cosas de potencia mejor compralas en donde te dije, cositas como ociladores, logica digital y transistores de baja potencia si es recomendable


----------



## ThatCrazyBit (May 16, 2016)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:
			
		

> pero estamos hablando de la tienda AG.
> 
> esa tienda puede venderte como cosas buenas como cosas hechisas , para cosas de calidad compro en soluciones globales en electronica antes llamada lasertec en la calle aldaco.
> 
> ...



El primer integrado lo compre en otra tienda, el que era el TDA8210. Y posteriormente el KIA que recien igual se ha quemado lo conseguí en AG. 

Pero finalmente este ultimo que compré lo conseguí igualmente en una tienda local. Y ya se ha quemado de nuevo...


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (May 16, 2016)

entonces algo anda mal

¿ya intentaste primero en un protoboard?

 yo culpando a los pobres de AG


----------



## ThatCrazyBit (May 16, 2016)

No. Nunca intenté primero con una protoboard... Pensé que el circuito era demasiado sencillo de armar.. A penas unas cuantas resistencias y capacitores, y me decidí a armarlo directamente. Ya van 3 que armo y los 3 se quemaron, sólo el último lo ha hecho de un modo diferente. 

Los dos primeros se calentaban y junto al integrado, sólo el positivo de la placa lo hacía también. Pero el último derechamente fundió ahora si el fusible de la placa pero ya era tarde, ya se había quemado igual que los anteriores.

Es la segunda placa que armo, y está vez puse incluso una máscara de componentes para guiarme, verifique pieza a pieza que todo estuviera correctamente basándome en el diagrama y también revise pista por pista que no hubiera errores entre pistas... Y no hay un solo error de montaje... Nada!!


----------



## ThatCrazyBit (May 16, 2016)

Voy a optar por probar mañana con una fuente de alimentación diferente... Espero que esto sea justo la falla, ya he hecho mediciones en todo mi circuito, en ambos incluso para comparar y suena muy lógico que si todos los integrados murieron del mismo modo y la falla fue idéntica en dos circuitos construidos sin ningún fallo, el problema este entonces fuera del circuito.


----------



## Cdma System (May 16, 2016)

Estuve averiguando lo de tu problema y según las fotos que subiste..... el diseño de la placa la sacaste de la pagina colombiana CSV y ahí también está el tutorial paso a paso, detalle a detalle de como armarlo y ponerlo en marcha
Está demás decir que el Trafo que recomienda es de 12v y no el que le estás poniendo, por ende lo mas probable es que hayas quemado los integrados con tu fuente o que los integrados sean truchos, no hay mucho para pifiar
Deberías hacer las soldaduras mas prolijas

http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proyect_amp_40w.php


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (May 16, 2016)

pues es cierto primero descarta todo antes de decir si es pirata que puede que lo sea.

yo armaria en un proto primero ami me paso con un oscilador modulador AM lo construi segun la datasheet en una PCB la revise miles de veces y nunca anduvo.

pero quienes lo armaron en proto si funcionaba ¿por que? jamas lo supe.


----------



## ThatCrazyBit (May 16, 2016)

Si. El diseño que venía en CSV me parecía muy fácil de hacer porque ya venía con un PCB diseñado. 

El transformador que estoy usando si es de 12V pero no se como es que mi fuente sube tanto el voltaje hasta llegar a los 21 pico. Voy a probar con un voltaje máximo de 14V (ya desde los 13 rinde 19W). 

Es lo único que me queda probar, porque para que dos circuitos presenten exactamente el mismo fallo...


----------



## ThatCrazyBit (May 17, 2016)

Ya probé con regulación, aún con la fuente dando 12V estables el integrado sólo se calienta junto al regulador como si todo estuviera en corto... Ya estoy harto, el circuito no tiene un solo fallo ya lo revisé componente por componente


----------



## Bleny (May 17, 2016)

No tendrás los altavoces en corto, o que utilizas para enviarle señal, o solo lo pruebas con alimentación sin nada mas conectado, algo esta mal eso esta claro o los integrados que ya son muchos o algo que estas haciendo mal.


----------



## ThatCrazyBit (May 17, 2016)

También revisé eso, todo bien respecto a los altavoces. Lo probé conectado a nada primero y después conectado pero siempre hace lo mismo, calor y nada... Nada más.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (May 17, 2016)

entonces puede que se trate de que:
1.- el integrado era reciclado y estaba dañado
2.- se daño por estatica
3.-es pirata


----------



## ThatCrazyBit (May 17, 2016)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:
			
		

> entonces puede que se trate de que:
> 1.- el integrado era reciclado y estaba dañado
> 2.- se daño por estatica
> 3.-es pirata



Pero... ¿Ya 4 integrados seguidos y 2 PCB diferentes?...



Finalmente he optado por usar "mi viejo confiable" TDA2003. El TA8210 ha resultado demasiado engorroso...


----------



## V1K70R (May 17, 2016)

ese integrado yo lo arme, y funciono, use el pcb de CSV, el integrado lo recicle del stereo de un automovil, y trabajo por mas de un año, hasta que se rompieron sus patitas, funciono sin problemas, es muy noble ese integrado, tal vez te tocaron integrados falsificados, saludos.


----------



## ThatCrazyBit (May 17, 2016)

V1K70R dijo:
			
		

> ese integrado yo lo arme, y funciono, use el pcb de CSV, el integrado lo recicle del stereo de un automovil, y trabajo por mas de un año, hasta que se rompieron sus patitas, funciono sin problemas, es muy noble ese integrado, tal vez te tocaron integrados falsificados, saludos.



De verdad no se que es lo que pasó en este caso... 4 integrados de tiendas diferentes, 2 PCB sin ningún error revisados pista a pista y componente por componente y sólo se calientan... Absolutamente nada más, sólo se calientan.


----------



## Cdma System (May 17, 2016)

las opciones son varias
integrado trucho
tu soldador daño los integrados
tu fuente dañó los integrados
tus soldaduras no fueron bien hechas
lo bueno es que de los errores se aprende
siempre y cuando uno esté dispuesto a aprender claro

Yo alguna ves tuve problemas similares con el 7386 si mal no recuerdo pero eran falsos, lo comprobé cuando saqué uno de un auto estéreo y con ese si funcionaba la placa que hice, con los demás que había comprado solo calentaba y caía el voltaje de la fuente de inmediato (CIs  en corto)


----------



## ThatCrazyBit (May 17, 2016)

experimentador dijo:
			
		

> las opciones son varias
> integrado trucho
> tu soldador daño los integrados
> tu fuente dañó los integrados
> ...



Exactamente eso es lo que me pasaba a mi. Sólo se calientan. Cae el voltaje y nada más nada de que suene.


----------



## Bleny (May 17, 2016)

Tenéis mas suerte reciclando que comprándolo en una tienda de electrónica, vaya negocio tienen montado te venden componentes defectuosos y encima seguro que no puedes ni reclamar por que dirán que es culpa tuya que no es su productohno:


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (May 17, 2016)

es que yo imagino que llega un enbarque de china con productos falsos
luego luego se abastecen y todos venden lo mismo.
ami me toco cuando era estudiante en el 2005 todas las tiendas vendian leds rojos pero estaban alrevez
el anodo era el catodo y el catodo era el anodo.

los bc547 todos vendian el mismo remarcado y no duraba nada.

bueno eso fue hace 11 años


----------



## ThatCrazyBit (May 18, 2016)

Puede ser que halla comprado entonces 4 veces integrados falsificados...

Para el fallo que tuve sigo sin explicarme qué es lo que está mal si ya probé hasta con la bombilla en serie al positivo y no se ha encendido absolutamente nada... 12V constantes para bajar el voltaje de mi fuente y tampoco nada, revisar a fondo el PCB e incluso hacer dos diferentes cada uno con componentes nuevos y una vez más nada...

Incluso he armado PCB de CSV más complejos y esos me funcionaron muy bien y sin problemas a la primera.


----------



## Bleny (May 18, 2016)

Yo creo que es el integrado, después de todas las pruebas , o que este invertido el integrado, como si fueran puesto la parte de delante atrás, podrías darle la vuelta que pierdes a parte del tiempo, si total el ic no funciona, o podría ser otro ic marcado como TA8210AH.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (May 18, 2016)

todo nuestro tema se desvio a falsificaciones no tarda en llegar un moderador molesto a limpiar todo esto.

yo opino que si eres de mexico y compras en el DF la tienda que te recomiendo es esta:

http://sgemx.com.mx/soporte.html

conoci al dueño y el estaba totalmente en contra de componentes piratas, hasta el me enseño su laboratorio donde probaba todos los componentes antes de venerlos bueno en ese entonces eran transistores de salida horizontal y fuentes conmutadas.

ahora la administran sus hijos pero tiene la calidad que solia tener, aparte que vende piezas de arduino y microcontroladores a precios de china.

muy recomendable visitarla si vaz al DF


----------



## ThatCrazyBit (May 18, 2016)

Gracias por el buen consejo... Lo tomare en cuenta la próxima vez que visite el fallecido DF (Ahora CDMX).

Espero que no cierren el hilo porque aún sigo haciendo pruebas de vez en cuando en el día para ver que más se me ocurre probar.

Sobre lo del integrado inverso no lo creo, no hay modo con ese integrado porque tiene más patas adelante que atrás. Y los logotipos del manufacturador en el frente.


----------



## Bleny (May 18, 2016)

Tiene las mismas patas lo que cambia es que tendrías de doblarlas para encajaran bien.


----------



## SKYFALL (May 18, 2016)

ThatCrazyBit no puedes permitir que un integrado te gane, tu tarea es hacerlo funcionar y que se dañe de viejo, no empezando a montarlo.

Consigue un integrado original y lo montas en el protoboard, con la fuente adecuada, estoy 100% seguro que si lo haces así tiene que funcionar.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (May 18, 2016)

acabo de revisar la pagina de AG y vale $125 debaluados pesos mexicanos mas su 16% de I.V.A

nada barato para tratarse de AG
19 Watts no me gusta nada como suena eso.

y en la tienda que te digo dice: *No se encontraron artículos con ese criterio*

supongo que mejor usa otro integrado puedes encontrar uno mas galletudo por un precio menor o igual.

un TDA7388 es recomendable 12v 4 salidas cuesta como $80 devaluados pesos mexicanos con iva incluido 41W totales bueno contando que son 4 salidas como de a 10W por canal

el TDA7386 vale $71 debaluados pesos y da 40Watts totales

aa mira acabo de revisar otra opcion que se me pone la piel de gallina de la emocion
TDA7294 100Watts reales segun la pagina
por solo $77 devaluados pesos


----------



## ThatCrazyBit (May 19, 2016)

Sigo intentando con el KIA. Aunque ponga 19Watts por canal es en realidad una copia del TA8210 y también entrega 22


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (May 19, 2016)

pero opino que busques en otra tienda diferente no se en este caso internet


----------



## ThatCrazyBit (May 19, 2016)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:
			
		

> pero opino que busques en otra tienda diferente no se en este caso internet



Si lo hice. De hecho no compre nada en internet.Todo lo compre en tienda física.


----------



## Cdma System (May 19, 2016)

te está diciendo que trates de conseguír algo original via internet


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (May 19, 2016)

eso trate de decir perdonen es que se me olvido usar *,* muy importante las comas y puntos


----------



## AndresLujanARG (Oct 24, 2017)

Hola, que me de continuidad entre las patas de alimentación de este integrado de audio ta8210ah significa que esta en corto? La pregunta sale después de haber montado el circuito ya bastante conocido de la pagina construyasuvideorockola y que la entrada de alimentación me quedara en corto midiendo continuidad. Ya analize todo el circuito y los componente varias veces y esta todo bien, pero me di cuenta que en si no hay ningún componente que interrumpa la entrada de alimentación desde el circuito hasta las patas del integrado o sea que la alimentación entra directamente al integrado.. por lo que saque el integrado del pcb y medi continuidad entre las patas 9,10,17 vcc y las patas 13,14 que son la tierra. y si me da continuidad. yo tengo entendido que debería dar infinito, el tema es que compre dos en lugares diferentes y los dos me dan continuidad. De verdad tengo la mala suerte de comprar dos con la misma falla?? . Bueno si me pueden confirmar que es como creo.. iría con el multimetro a que me cambien el integrado.


----------

